# why does my cat bite my legs after I take a shower?



## rivernuts

She doesn't bite me any other time, just after I take a shower. Anyone know why?

Ken


----------



## PeoriaPussycatLuvver

Perhaps the cat thinks you taste better freshly cleaned?


----------



## doodlebug

My cats have done the same, I've always assumed it was part of a re-marking process. After all you washed away all the scent they deposited on you since your last shower, they need to re-claim you :lol:


----------



## nklincoln

My girls fight over who gets to love on mom first. Beans usually wins and Molly pouts.


----------



## Crystal211

Tinkerbell licks and sniffs my leg, and sometimes it turns into biting.

What type of body wash do you use? When I put on my peppermint foot lotion, she'll try to burrow into my socks to get to it. Perhaps it's the scent?


----------



## Jet Green

Yoshi used to do that to me, although it seems to have been a passing phase. He would get all agitated when I was in the shower, I think just because it was a place he couldn't go (he still acts like that around closed doors). When I got out, he would get really excited and rub up against my legs, and sometimes it would descend into biting.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman

I wonder if any of that excitement had anything to do with them seeing you in there and knowing you were being soaked with running water, which to them is a horrible thing to be avoided at all costs. Maybe it confuses them and freaks them out.


----------



## doodlebug

Sky Eyes Woman said:


> I wonder if any of that excitement had anything to do with them seeing you in there and knowing you were being soaked with running water, which to them is a horrible thing to be avoided at all costs. Maybe it confuses them and freaks them out.


When I would take a shower, my first cat, Onyx, used to wrap her paws around my ankle and hold on for dear life...sometime sinking her teeth into my foot. I always thought she was saying 'nnnoooooo, nnnooooooo, don't gggooooooo....water is bad, very, very, very bad.....nnnoooooo"


----------



## doodlebug

Callie used to do a funky similar thing...everytime I came home from the hairdresser, she would get behind me on the back of the couch and rub her face on my head and bite it.


----------

